

Show HN: Our weekend hack for WWF's Earth Hour - mdelbo
http://bonobolabs.com/post/41690775453/bonobos-hacking-the-earth

======
awaghadashish
It was great to witness Bonobo Labs in action and be a part of it for the
weekend. Thanks :)

